# Ladder safety



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

Looking for advice on painting the side of a two story. The wall is 21' up with only a 5' clearance between the wall and the neighbors fence. That would put my 24' ladder at a rather steep angle. Need to be safe, getting to old to bounce on the ground. Not sure if neighbor would let me set up on his side, plus that would kick my ladder out too far:001_unsure:Thanks for any input.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scaffolding?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

OSHA requirements for extension ladder radius to height ratios are 4:1.

5 X 4=20. You'll be close. Tie the ladder at the top, and at the bottom. If you can, allow 3' extension over roof edge if you have to access roof.

Disclaimer: I am not a qualified safety instructor.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

House is 21'. You can reach 5.5 feet safely (eye level for a 5'10" person) . For that, the third rung down would be at about 15.5. Top of ladder at approx 18. 4:1 ratio would put feet of ladder at approx 4.5 from wall. Looks good to me.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

jhudson said:


> Looking for advice on painting the side of a two story. The wall is 21' up with only a 5' clearance between the wall and the neighbors fence. That would put my 24' ladder at a rather steep angle. Need to be safe, getting to old to bounce on the ground. Not sure if neighbor would let me set up on his side, plus that would kick my ladder out too far:001_unsure:Thanks for any input.


I recently did a similar job. You'll be ok with the 24'. Unfortunately I dont have pics of the sides. I only took one shot. If you can set it up from the neighbor's side you'll end up needing a 28' for the very top.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

daArch said:


> House is 21'. You can reach 5.5 feet safely (eye level for a 5'10" person) . For that, the third rung down would be at about 15.5. Top of ladder at approx 18. 4:1 ratio would put feet of ladder at approx 4.5 from wall. Looks good to me.


 
who died and made you a mathematician?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I own all my own scaffolding and will set it up in situations like yours. Allot of the houses in Chicago are close together, and there's just no other way.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisn said:


> who died and made you a mathematician?


I was cursed since birth. 752 in my math SAT and my major at my attempt at higher education at Bucknell. 

I guess someone upstairs had higher aspirations for me :whistling2:


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

chrisn said:


> who died and made you a mathematician?


Please leave Dr. Bill alone


----------



## jhudson (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the input:notworthy:


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

daArch said:


> House is 21'. You can reach 5.5 feet safely (eye level for a 5'10" person) . For that, the third rung down would be at about 15.5. Top of ladder at approx 18. 4:1 ratio would put feet of ladder at approx 4.5 from wall. Looks good to me.



Sorry cant see that spell in my Master Painters Wizard book : )


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

benthepainter said:


> Sorry cant see that spell in my Master Painters Wizard book : )


Post of the year! :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## mightypro150 (Mar 21, 2009)

*General Ladder Safety*

Here is a newspaper article i was featured in The News Times regarding ladder safety.

http://www.newstimes.com/news/article/Use-your-brain-with-your-ladder-606327.php


----------

